# In case you wondering where Mike Smith (ex-Snot/Limp Bizkit, NOT random douches) went



## Triple-J (May 12, 2009)

I was wondering what happened to Mike Smith who filled in for Wes Borland in LB as the guy just seemed to just disapear from the band and it's not clear if he got sacked quit or died and I found this.

evolver, Free @ Macs the club 5-15-09 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

It sounds like something I've heard before but I can't quite put my finger on it, not quite my cup of tea but at least it's good to see the guy landed on his feet.


----------



## yingmin (May 12, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Thought the thread was gonna be about this guy.


Talk about bait and switch.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 12, 2009)

or how about this guy, my favorite coach =]


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2009)

^Who does he coach?


----------



## yingmin (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Adam (May 12, 2009)

Or this guy


----------



## Decipher (May 12, 2009)

Adam said:


> Or this guy


Bubbles FTW.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Dan (May 12, 2009)

or this guy


----------



## kung_fu (May 12, 2009)

I guess we seem to care more about what every other Mike Smith is doing .


----------



## gunshow86de (May 12, 2009)

I wasn't wondering, but Google image search for Mike Smith is awesome.




















^I know it's pewee hockey, but I can still dream of a midget national championship. The best midgets in the world compete, small-mano a small-mano to find out once and for all who is the best midget!


----------



## DDDorian (May 12, 2009)

This is the most on-topic means of dragging a thread off tipic yet Sucks to be the OP, I'm guessing. Let me help you out with that

To be fair, I thought it was the Suffocation drummer too. He put out a rap album between the original break-up and the reunion, apparently.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 12, 2009)

I thought this was the drummer for Suffocation as well


----------



## kung_fu (May 12, 2009)

"not random douches". I DARE you to call that guy next to the dead deer a douche.


----------



## Setnakt (May 12, 2009)

Dude, that one guy took down a bison with a bow and arrow? I'm totally impressed actually.

That dude with the cat on his head looks...weird. But I'd probably hang out with his cat.


----------



## Adam (May 12, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> That dude with the cat on his head looks...weird. But I'd probably hang out with his cat.



It's Bubbles (played by Mike Smith) from Trailer Park boys


----------



## Lankles (May 12, 2009)

You're allowed to kill Bison? I thought there were about 5 of them left!

*checks wikipedia*

I see. There are more.


----------



## redenemyjoe (May 12, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Thought the thread was gonna be about this guy.



Came to post that, incidentally, we played with him and he is an almighty toerag.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Variant (May 12, 2009)

^
Someone should Photoshop the above Mike next to a dead dragon.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 13, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^
> Someone should Photoshop the above Mike next to a dead dragon.



Hey, leave Dragons outta this!
You are crunchy and taste good with Katsup


----------



## drmosh (May 13, 2009)

redenemyjoe said:


> Came to post that, incidentally, we played with him and he is an almighty toerag.



Mike Smith is one of the nicest and most honest guys in Music I have ever spoken to.


----------



## redenemyjoe (May 13, 2009)

Really? Must have caught him on a really really bad day then, tour weary or not, the guy was an ass to more than one person.


----------



## drmosh (May 13, 2009)

redenemyjoe said:


> Really? Must have caught him on a really really bad day then, tour weary or not, the guy was an ass to more than one person.



they were getting majorly fucked by the tour operator on their last tour, I think he ran off with their money and suffo aren't exactly well off.


----------



## redenemyjoe (May 13, 2009)

Understandable. (That he was a dick, not that they're aren't loaded.)


----------



## GH0STrider (May 13, 2009)

to get back on topic a bit, I actually liked mike smith's work in lb. I loved snot, so he always had some respect from me regardless of the fact that he played in a band with Fred "douche bag" Durst.


----------



## lucasreis (May 13, 2009)

Thinking of it.... *NOT RANDOM DOUCHES *would be a great band name


----------



## robotsatemygma (May 14, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> to get back on topic a bit, I actually liked mike smith's work in lb. I loved snot, so he always had some respect from me regardless of the fact that he played in a band with Fred "douche bag" Durst.



My understanding and I could be wrong... Smith only played with Snot for one tour and Lynn died. Could be wrong though. 

I picked up that Limp Bizkit cd - whatever it was called - and chucked it out the window after listening to it. The biggest piece of garbage I ever heard. I picked it up mainly due to that one song (I want to eat you alive or whatever) and that was like the only good thing on that cd. I ended up chucking it out the window and regretted it after I heard a bunch of people were mailing the cd back to Fred Durst asking for a refund.


----------



## Crometeef (May 14, 2009)




----------



## lucasreis (May 14, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> My understanding and I could be wrong... Smith only played with Snot for one tour and Lynn died. Could be wrong though.
> 
> I picked up that Limp Bizkit cd - whatever it was called - and chucked it out the window after listening to it. The biggest piece of garbage I ever heard. I picked it up mainly due to that one song (I want to eat you alive or whatever) and that was like the only good thing on that cd. I ended up chucking it out the window and regretted it after I heard a bunch of people were mailing the cd back to Fred Durst asking for a refund.



I actually like this cd a lot. And Eat You Alive is the worst song to me. Sure, not all the songs are good, but mellow stuff like Down Another Days is awesome!


----------



## jymellis (May 14, 2009)

Crometeef said:


>



this dude is either hopped up on some really good shit or has a concussion (llok at his larger than the other pupils)


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 14, 2009)

jymellis said:


> this dude is either hopped up on some really good shit or has a concussion (llok at his larger than the other pupils)



He has the sideshow bob crooked evil grin. Plus the placement of his eyes - it's completely mental, one eye is a good centimetre lower than the other. That can't just be drugs. And it can't just be genetics. I say 50/50.


----------



## GH0STrider (May 14, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> My understanding and I could be wrong... Smith only played with Snot for one tour and Lynn died. Could be wrong though.
> 
> I picked up that Limp Bizkit cd - whatever it was called - and chucked it out the window after listening to it. The biggest piece of garbage I ever heard. I picked it up mainly due to that one song (I want to eat you alive or whatever) and that was like the only good thing on that cd. I ended up chucking it out the window and regretted it after I heard a bunch of people were mailing the cd back to Fred Durst asking for a refund.



Well that's your opinion. That's the wonderful thing about music, it's subjective and everyone is entitled to their own tastes and opinions. 

as for smith- yeah he joined the band in '98 after Sonny Mayo left and played a few tours with them. He was also working on the band's second cd before lynn died.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 15, 2009)

redenemyjoe said:


> Came to post that, incidentally, we played with him and he is an almighty toerag.



What in God's name is a toerag?


----------



## Ben.Last (May 16, 2009)

Is he not part of the now reformed Snot?


----------

